
Git Commits to the U.S. Constitution - youlweb
https://github.com/JesseKPhillips/USA-Constitution/commits/master/Constitution.md
======
mdaniel
Apparently you missed the post on the front page with (currently) 1096 points:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21338257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21338257)

